# Looking for a Cavapoo or Cavachon Breeder



## barnettudor (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi

I am looking for a great Cavapoo or Cavachon Breeder who produces healthy pups with great temperaments. Any recommendations? and any breeders to avoid.

Any help appreciated.

Barnettudor


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Barnettudor,

Here's a link to a recent thread with someone trying to find a Cavapoo, I think you may find it useful. http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-breeding/358544-reputable-uk-cavapoo-breeders.html#post1063608024


----------



## Cay (Jun 22, 2009)

Same rules apply as looking for pedigree breeders, make sure they have tested both parents for the health problems in the breeds, they should not be breeding loads of litters, they should be charging a sensible price for what they are offering and crossbreeds should never be worth more the breeds involved, make sure the pedigree parents are KC registered and check to see if they are endorsed and if they are walk away, make sure the breeder has a future aim for the breed or crossbreed and they are not breeding for the sake of it .


----------



## LaceWing (Mar 18, 2014)

Check out rescue. There are always mutts available for good homes.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

LaceWing said:


> Check out rescue. There are always mutts available for good homes.


true, but i'd assume from their opening post that they are looking for a breeder who will health test... the only downside of rescuing is that you have no idea of the parentage and their health status.

you may find sites such as this below useful- you can then check what tests are done by a breeder you decide to contact, and can decide from there knowing what issues can appear...

Cavalier King Charles Spaniel | Dog Breed Health
Miniature Poodle | Dog Breed Health
Bichon Frise | Dog Breed Health


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

We have a 'cavachon' she has an amazing personality, and is the absolute love of my life! We didn't know which questions to ask when we got her and since joining here, I've been dubious about the breeder so wouldn't recommend.


----------



## apricot (Sep 25, 2012)

Cross-bred Cavaliers will have all the serious health problems of pure-bred ones but you have more chance of finding a responsible breeder who has their dogs tested with actual Cavaliers. Someone selling cross-breeds is more likely in it for the money.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

apricot said:


> Cross-bred Cavaliers will have all the serious health problems of pure-bred ones but you have *more chance* of finding a responsible breeder who has their dogs tested with actual Cavaliers. Someone selling cross-breeds is *more likely* in it for the money.


i do agree- don't get me wrong...
but i just want to highlight the fact that you aren't saying ALL cross-breeders are terrible! for example, i'm on a waiting list for a standard poodle. i am Very happy with the breeder i have chosen and by the look of things she is possibly the most health tested kennel in the UK and ireland with excellent results... but she will also happily stud her boys for cross-breed litters and has bred goldendoodles herself from her goldie bitch- with ALL breed specific health tests in place.

so excellent cross breed litters Do exist. granted, they are very hard to find, but so long as you are patient Barnettudor you can find one! or try rescues if you aren't set on waiting for a health tested litter. 
you could always have a go at calling some health testing pedigree breeders of the breeds involved and see if they stud their boys to health tested bitches for mix litters- never know, might be worth a shot! could be that they just don't want to advertise that they sometimes have mixes available from their dogs incase of the backlash from certain people in their breeds...


----------



## Hollysmum1986 (Jun 13, 2013)

Check out cracking cavachons. She is amazing and she does full health screenings on mum and dad. I'm getting my puppy from her and have watched her last couple of litters grow up.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Hollysmum1986 said:


> Check out cracking cavachons. She is amazing and she does full health screenings on mum and dad. I'm getting my puppy from her and have watched her last couple of litters grow up.


They do seem to be a breeder who do a lot more right than almost all the other crossbreeders I've researched


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hollysmum1986 said:


> Check out cracking cavachons. She is amazing and she does full health screenings on mum and dad. I'm getting my puppy from her and have watched her last couple of litters grow up.


I've considered getting a puppy from them before even spoke to the breeder. She's doing all the health tests, socialising the puppies well you should see the videos on her website of happy, curious puppies wreaking havoc, and has a policy that they have to be returned to her rather than sold on.

From fb:
All our Bichons girls before mating are Specialist eye tested Yearly Our stud dog is Specialist eye and heart tested yearly, DNA liftetime clear for Curly Coat Dry Eye and Epidsodic falling. He is also MRI scanned for SM and a grade 0. We DO NOT breed every season and always leave a clear season between matings. We allow people to visit out home even when we have no pups available. Our website is www.cavachons.co.uk. My personal profile is https://www.facebook.com/nichola.lack. We have nothing to hide and will happily show you all out dogs and our family home. we also provide all health certs FREE in our puppy packs this includes FREE health certs for stud dog too. Always ask to see health certificates. Crossbreeds or pure breeds should have them. Remember to also check dates from breeders o health certs too


----------



## Hollysmum1986 (Jun 13, 2013)

She is amazing. I'm loving all the pictures of my new pup. Going to see him in a couple of weeks


----------



## Cay (Jun 22, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> I've considered getting a puppy from them before even spoke to the breeder. She's doing all the health tests, socialising the puppies well you should see the videos on her website of happy, curious puppies wreaking havoc, and has a policy that they have to be returned to her rather than sold on.
> 
> From fb:
> All our Bichons girls before mating are Specialist eye tested Yearly Our stud dog is Specialist eye and heart tested yearly, DNA liftetime clear for Curly Coat Dry Eye and Epidsodic falling. He is also MRI scanned for SM and a grade 0. We DO NOT breed every season and always leave a clear season between matings. We allow people to visit out home even when we have no pups available. Our website is Home - Cracking Cavachons. My personal profile is https://www.facebook.com/nichola.lack. We have nothing to hide and will happily show you all out dogs and our family home. we also provide all health certs FREE in our puppy packs this includes FREE health certs for stud dog too. Always ask to see health certificates. Crossbreeds or pure breeds should have them. Remember to also check dates from breeders o health certs too


They have not MRI tested their own Cavalier girl which is not good .


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

While I applaud that this breeder is doing health checks - at the end of the day, it is not a recognised breed & you can't get it registered etc

So ..... on that side alone - does anyone else not think that's a heck of a lot of money to pay 

I wouldn't expect to pay more than that for a pedigree Lab from health checked parents who are proven in the show-ring


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> While I applaud that this breeder is doing health checks - at the end of the day, it is not a recognised breed & you can't get it registered etc
> 
> So ..... on that side alone - does anyone else not think that's a heck of a lot of money to pay
> 
> I wouldn't expect to pay more than that for a pedigree Lab from health checked parents who are proven in the show-ring


I'm not in to cross breeds at all, but don't know why she shouldn't charge what she does, if she puts as much work in the planned litters as a pedigree breeder does? Health check are in place her out goings would be the same as most pedigree breeder?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I think that if a crossbreed breeder is putting in the same amount of work and effort as a purebred breeder why shouldn't they charge the same? 

As for the MRI scan for Evie I have an explanation somewhere but I'll have to hunt through my emails to get it, the search function isn't working . I'll get back to you or you could message her yourself.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Hollysmum1986 said:


> Check out cracking cavachons. She is amazing and she does full health screenings on mum and dad. I'm getting my puppy from her and have watched her last couple of litters grow up.


honestly, i like her just from this one line..._* I made mistakes like any breeder when I started breeding but i have learnt so much and continue to learn on a regular basis.
*_
it's lovely she is openly admitting this- many wouldn't; i know of soo many breeders (yip, show breeders with apparently good lines) who will lie through their teeth about their past- and fob off any issue at all no matter how minor as Your fault... to the point they'll try and BS to you about nutrition  .
most breeders improve over the years- some more so than others! though a few do get worse 

and maybe the cav girl isn't old enough to test (no idea, just a thought).

ok so they aren't breeding for the ring... but if they are spending as much raising each litter as a good (show breeder as you see them is doing, then why shouldn't they have an equal chance at breaking even or even making enough for a wee meal out at the end of it? (my only wee bit of profit we got from a litter went on vacs4life when our first practice opened and were doing them cheap! lol)


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

And there's a post on fb saying that one of the litters has double luxation I think. Two of the puppies have developed it including the one they kept. They're not breeding from her or using that stud dog again as the problem likely comes from him. I admire breeders who can admit to faults there are so many try to cover it up, like one I saw who tried to blame collapsing fronts on too much training :confused1:


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> And there's a post on fb saying that one of the litters has double luxation I think. Two of the puppies have developed it including the one they kept. They're not breeding from her or using that stud dog again as the problem likely comes from him. I admire breeders who can admit to faults there are so many try to cover it up, like one I saw who tried to blame collapsing fronts on too much training :confused1:


oh sure when i first said to poppets sires owner why she wasn't in the ring (she grew too big, but proportionally she's excellent, perfect head, neck, tail carriage, colour and texture...) his reply 'well, you should have withheld some calcuim- that would have kept her small. :eek6: :scared: i wasn't saying it was anything to do with him- its from popps great, great, great grandsires lines on kukis sires side who was a worker!! yet he got soo defensive and hasn't spoken to me since


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> And there's a post on fb saying that one of the litters has double luxation I think. Two of the puppies have developed it including the one they kept. They're not breeding from her or using that stud dog again as the problem likely comes from him. I admire breeders who can admit to faults there are so many try to cover it up, like one I saw who tried to blame collapsing fronts on too much training :confused1:


I agree. It's great when a breeder isn't scared to lose face and can admit to problems within their lines and actually take precautionary action in future. That is the kind of breeder I'm sure we all hope to find! If reputation is more important then what breeders are producing then they're doing something wrong! I'm sure many breeders are sensible and honest about their lines, but to publicly admit mistakes is admirable IMO.

Very impressed by that Cavachon breeder....and very beautiful puppies too.


----------



## Cay (Jun 22, 2009)

They have already had at least 1 litter from Evie and in March they had her eye and heart tested but still no mention of MRI. What would you pay for an unregistered Cavalier from 1 MRI tested parent.


----------

